# Introducing my dark ambient/industrial project



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello,

The aim of this post is to introduce to you all my dark ambient/industrial project called Trônes de l'Osbcurité.

This project is influenced mostly by Akira Yamaoka, the sound designer/composer behind the first 7 games of the Silent Hill series. It also has influences from other game series like Resident Evil and Diablo, some bands/musicians like Nine Inch Nails, Lustmord and many films soundtracks as well.

I'm about to release my first album entitled "Death's Embrace" in a few days, but I made a streaming of the whole album through soundcloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/tronesdelobscurite%2Fin-deaths-embrace
. In a few days I'll have the official release date and the link where you can get it (for free!).

Please, give it a listen, leave a like, a comment or repost! All support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

A little update: In Death's Embrace has now an official release date: 10/29/2014! Once it's up, I will provide the link where you can download it (for free!).


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

It is now officialy released! If you're fond of Dark Ambient / Industrial, you can get it FOR FREE here!


----------

